# Ni or Ne?



## Dangerose (Sep 30, 2014)

Slagasauras said:


> Where is your questionairre? I think it would be helpful for everyone!
> @Hotaru @Oswin
> 
> Calling the gods to partake in typing!
> ...


*Sweeps down from Mt. Olympus (apparently)*

(You strike me as more of a Te than a Ti user for the record but I'm not sure) I agree that a questionnaire would help but here are some questions you can answer or not:

1. How do you make major life decisions? For instance, what would prompt you to make a career change or move to a different place?
2. How do you make tiny life decisions? For instance, going (clothes or grocery) shopping...do you make a list, do research comparing prices and quality, or do you do it more on the fly?
3. You are deciding how you feel about an issue (ethical or political). How do you approach this? (For instance, do you collect evidence, consider ramifications, consider the pros and cons of different positions, is it more of a gut instinct thing, etc. How do others' opinions affect you?)
4. Are you reckless or careless (have you ever done something reckless or careless?) How were you reckless, and why? If you haven't been reckless, why not?
5. Are you idealistic? If so, how? If not, why not?


----------



## Golden Rose (Jun 5, 2014)

Slagasauras said:


> @Shamy - CHAN come hither! I choose you!


I think she's an enneagram 6w5.
MBTI wise I'd say IxTJ from what I've seen of her.

If she's a Ne user, ISTJ over INTP. I don't really see Ti dominance.


----------



## SiFan (Mar 10, 2015)

BlackDog said:


> I don't see myself being INFP. Someone has suggested INFJ, actually. I didn't take it particularly seriously though. I always figured I was an NT.


Interesting comments here!

I kind of suspect you are a stressed INTJ playing with shadow functions.


----------



## BlackDog (Jan 6, 2012)

Oswin said:


> *Sweeps down from Mt. Olympus (apparently)*
> 
> (You strike me as more of a Te than a Ti user for the record but I'm not sure) I agree that a questionnaire would help but here are some questions you can answer or not:


Sure I'll give it a shot. 



> 1. How do you make major life decisions? For instance, what would prompt you to make a career change or move to a different place?


How do I make them? I guess I deliberate long and hard about things like that. I have a hard time making big decisions because I like to be sure before going for it. Money doesn't terribly interest me, so if I were going to change careers or make a big move I would need to think it might improve my quality of life somehow. I would consider what was stopping me from going for it and try to decide if that was a "good" reason to stay. In the end, if I decided it was a good idea I would probably go for it even if I was nervous. 

I honestly get bored easily. Novelty of a new job or new place to live would really appeal to me, and I'd factor that in. 



> 2. How do you make tiny life decisions? For instance, going (clothes or grocery) shopping...do you make a list, do research comparing prices and quality, or do you do it more on the fly?


For big purchases (laptops, cars, expensive pieces of clothing, etc) I heavily research and compare prices. For things like grocery shopping I often write shopping lists and then forget to bring it. Haha. I try to maximize efficiency at the grocery store and especially the mall, because I hate shopping. But I HATE to be rushed by someone else. I like to go at my own pace. It just happens to be fairly fast. 



> 3. You are deciding how you feel about an issue (ethical or political). How do you approach this? (For instance, do you collect evidence, consider ramifications, consider the pros and cons of different positions, is it more of a gut instinct thing, etc. How do others' opinions affect you?)


I frequently have a gut instinct about topics and then want to explore WHY I have this instinct and what it means. I usually start by immediately envisioning several different possibilities and then I explore each of them. I work out which are logical and which are not. After possibilities have passed this test, the final thing I do is ask "okay, is this something that can be supported by data? If so, does the data support this?". I have a VERY hard time coming to conclusions about things. For example, I think abortion is likely unethical, but I don't think its ethical to ban it either. I see most topics in terms of "well from perspective A this is wrong, from perspective B this is right - I think I find perspective A slightly more probably so I think this is wrong". 

I explore everything from every angle. I turn it upside down. Form a theory, then shred it to pieces. Strip it down and try to figure out what the core of the issue is. I should be clear, facts and figures bore me. I don't like leaning on studies or stats so much. I'd much rather explore the underlying concept. 

Other people's opinions mean nothing to me. In this context. 



> 4. Are you reckless or careless (have you ever done something reckless or careless?) How were you reckless, and why? If you haven't been reckless, why not?


I am rarely reckless. I am unable to shut my brain off and do stupid things. 

I can be spontaneous sometimes, but I am not reckless. 



> 5. Are you idealistic? If so, how? If not, why not?


Yeah, a bit. I have idealistic views of how the world should be. I don't believe it's likely attainable in reality, even if it totally is in theory. But does that mean I need to be part of the problem? I think it doesn't. I guess I am idealistic and cynical at the same time. Perhaps less cynical than I used to be.


----------



## Deadly Decorum (Feb 23, 2014)

Fill out a questionnaire.


----------



## Swordsman of Mana (Jan 7, 2011)

TheProphetLaLa said:


> @Swordsman of Mana What do you think Mana? Whats her type? Both mbti and enneagram.


honestly, I think INFJ for her. probably 9w1 So/Sx or something similar


----------



## Dangerose (Sep 30, 2014)

BlackDog said:


> Sure I'll give it a shot.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I would guess Ti+Ne from these answers, but I'm not sure :/


----------



## Fievel (Jul 9, 2013)

Blackdog, you've always struck me as a Ni-dom.


----------



## BlackDog (Jan 6, 2012)

Fievel said:


> Blackdog, you've always struck me as a Ni-dom.


Well so far I've heard INTJ, INTP, INFJ, ISTJ, ENTP, and INFP. I think the most likely are INTJ and INTP though. Is there any reason in particular you think Ni?

Maybe I am an ESFP.


----------



## FearAndTrembling (Jun 5, 2013)

Swordsman of Mana said:


> honestly, I think INFJ for her. probably 9w1 So/Sx or something similar


I think she is more INFJ than INTJ too. I didn't really want to say it though.


----------



## FearAndTrembling (Jun 5, 2013)

The funny thing is, if you were to ask 100 people who know her irl the question, "Is this woman a thinker or a feeler?", knowing nothing about this system, all 100 would call her a thinker. I'm sure she has been called many things in her life, but "feeling" is not one of them. It shows that many people still don't know what feeling, particularly Fe, is. 

INFJ would make more sense. The only reason I was still hanging onto to INTJ at all was because of Ni dom and J qualities. That places her Ti though. I know she is on the Fe-Ti axis.


----------



## Slagasauras (Jun 26, 2013)

okay, hold up, hol' up.

ESFP 4 sure gaiz.


----------



## FearAndTrembling (Jun 5, 2013)

She is an INFJ. Which makes total sense. She is more like me than anyone.

INFJ have systematic feeling. They do not have systematic thought. Her thought is not systematic. It is difficult to see systematic feeling on the internet, it is not difficult to see systematic thought. She hates system, just like I do. Enneagram, Socionics, she would never drown herself in that. 

Her Fe manifests itself as duty to others in the environment. As being responsive to the needs of others. She lives to serve and help basically. She is selfless. Systematic feeling. But adjusts to each object with individual, subjective thoughts. Like a counselor. Systematic feeling, scattered thought. She has no worldview or rigid philosophy. Because it is formed, Ti, by Fe impressions. Which change with the person. Which is also why Hitler is a Te-Fi user.

She is like water basically. 

*Styles tend to not only separate men - because they have their own doctrines and then the doctrine became the gospel truth that you cannot change. But if you do not have a style, if you just say: Well, here I am as a human being, how can I express myself totally and completely? Now, that way you won't create a style, because style is a crystallization. That way, it's a process of continuing growth. 

To me totality is very important in sparring. Many styles claim this totality. They say that they can cope with all types of attacks; that their structures cover all the possible lines and angles, and are capable of retaliation from all angles and lines. If this is true, then how did all the different styles come about? If they are in totality, why do some use only the straight lines, others the round lines, some only kicks, and why do still others who want to be different just flap and flick their hands? To me a system that clings to one small aspect of combat is actually in bondage.

This statement expresses my feelings perfectly: 'In memory of a once fluid man, crammed and distorted by the classical mess.'

The highest technique is to have no technique. My technique is a result of your technique; my movement is a result of your movement.

A good JKD man does not oppose force or give way completely. He is pliable as a spring; he is the complement and not the opposition to his opponent’s strength. He has no technique; he makes his opponent's technique his technique. He has no design; he makes opportunity his design.

One should not respond to circumstance with artificial and "wooden" prearrangement. Your action should be like the immediacy of a shadow adapting to its moving object. Your task is simply to complete the other half of the oneness spontaneously.*


----------



## Slagasauras (Jun 26, 2013)

I feel like at this point, BD, it's only going to be your own interpretation and choice!


----------



## johnnyyukon (Nov 8, 2013)

Oh god, another Ne thread. Thinking about that shit makes my brain swell.


----------



## Slagasauras (Jun 26, 2013)

johnnyyukon said:


> Oh god, another Ne thread. Thinking about that shit makes my brain swell.


Ne-ception


----------



## johnnyyukon (Nov 8, 2013)

Slagasauras said:


> Ne-ception


Lol, that was good


----------



## BlackDog (Jan 6, 2012)

FearAndTrembling said:


> I think she is more INFJ than INTJ too. I didn't really want to say it though.


Why not? Also though, a page ago you said I use no Fe... Can I be an INFJ with really underdeveloped Fe?


----------



## FearAndTrembling (Jun 5, 2013)

BlackDog said:


> Why not? Also though, a page ago you said I use no Fe... Can I be an INFJ with really underdeveloped Fe?


You don't really have underdeveloped Fe. You are a good listener, and patient with people. Very helpful. You are less harsh on them than me. 

People associate Fe with like an overbearing mother. But INFJ is much less traditional. They don't stick around. They do what needs to be done, and then disappear. They don't hound you. 

Like Superman. He shows up in the nick of time, saves the day, by the time you turn around to thank him, he is gone. He doesn't lecture or have self-righteousness.


----------



## VideoGameMaster (Jan 17, 2015)

BlackDog said:


> Sure I'll give it a shot.
> 
> ...
> 
> ...


It's clear from the boldfaced parts of your comment that intuition and thinking are your top two functions. Now to figure out which one is dominant.

You sound like an introverted thinking type with intuition to me. Seeing the hidden possibilities of things helps your impersonal, logical thought process form theories. Jung said that introverted thinkers are typically not interested in objective facts (like extraverted thinkers) but subjective ideas. Their thinking tends to be complex, thorough, and scrupulous. Introverted thinkers like to create theories for the sake of creating theories.


----------

